# Ackie monitor vivarium



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

Are ackie monitor's good in pairs on just by their selves, If pairs what would be a good viv size

thanks chris


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

Pair or trio. You can keep them fine by themselves but they are social in the wild so you may as well get more than one. 4x2x2 for one or a pair, you can go 3x2x2 for one, but I'd go bigger as they are very active. I personally wouldn't keep more than 2 in 4x2x2, but thats just my preference.

Both my adults are in a 4x2x2 each, once they're vet checked they're goin into either a 5x2x2 or 4x2x4 together.

: victory:


----------



## SaichyBoy (Mar 13, 2008)

Are Ackies arboreal???... And are Red Ackies just Ackies but red or are they different in size, behaviour etc.


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

SaichyBoy said:


> Are Ackies arboreal???... And are Red Ackies just Ackies but red or are they different in size, behaviour etc.


Red and yellow are seperate subspecies, yellow being V. acanthurus brachyurus (sp) and reds V. a. acanthurus. But how seperate the species are in captivity with all the cross breeding is debatable. True reds tend to be a big longer and chunkier. I have read a few papers that suggest in the wild yellows tend to be more arboreal, but the thing with ackies is that if you give them room and height they WILL use it. Even my Barney who has no toes/claws to grip with, tries to climb everything he sees :lol2:

: victory:


----------



## Jibber10 (Feb 6, 2007)

My little red ackie is easily the most active lizard ive ever owned. He climbs anything put in his way including myself if i give him the chance!! Ive only got one in a 3x2x2 viv but im seriously thinking of getting him a buddy next weekend as i'd love to see him interact with another ackie.


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm also really interested in seeing how mine interact. I've had the male for a year now and he was a rescue, so I think it will be nice for him to have a friend. Be interesting to see if either of them show any change in behaviour....

Mine love to climb, which is why I'm thinking of goin for something with more height, maybe 4ft with a ft of substrate....and lots more climby things!!

:flrt: Got to love ackies


----------



## Cookaaaaay (Mar 8, 2009)

I know this thread is from a while ago.

But do Ackie monitors eat as much as Bosc Monitors ?
How big do they grow ?


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

Mine are about 22" in length and are full grown. They do eat a lot generally speaking, but like most monitors they are prone to obesity in captivity so mine get fed 2/3 times a week. The majority of the adult ackies are see are a little tubby :lol2:
Mine have about half a box of large brown crickets per sitting, sometimes a bit more. I also give them a handful of mealies once a week, hoppers every 2 weeks as a treat and a pinky once a month. They also love waxies. Roaches are also a firm favourite with mine.

: victory:


----------



## Cookaaaaay (Mar 8, 2009)

miffikins said:


> Mine are about 22" in length and are full grown. They do eat a lot generally speaking, but like most monitors they are prone to obesity in captivity so mine get fed 2/3 times a week. The majority of the adult ackies are see are a little tubby :lol2:
> Mine have about half a box of large brown crickets per sitting, sometimes a bit more. I also give them a handful of mealies once a week, hoppers every 2 weeks as a treat and a pinky once a month. They also love waxies. Roaches are also a firm favourite with mine.
> 
> : victory:


 
Thanks, I really want a Monitor but I wouldn't be able to afford all the food 
:bash:

Lol


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

It can cost a lot of money, but if you get your own livefood breeding then it isnt too bad. I want some roach colonies, but I have been saying that for almost 2 years now! 

: victory:


----------



## benjaybo (Oct 31, 2009)

hi i dont spose you no where i can get a baby yellow ackie do u as im wanting to start a collection of monitors but have limmited space got enough room for a 3x2x2 tank i ave a 3x1.5x1.5 to start of a youngster i also have a 2x1.5x1.5 if the 3 foot is to big as a start off viv i imagen it will be, but have loads of equipment i also have a tank thats 32"l x 22"h and w. but i cant find them easy in my local area of which is scarborough (north yorkshire). i also have a water dragon called freddie kruger . i do have an el salvador dwarf common boa i would be happy to swap for one if you know of anyone who would be interested please email me at [email protected]
thanks
ben smith


----------

